# Rufus Wainwright



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Has anyone listened to him before or familiar with his work and follow him closely?

I have really fallen in love with this man's music, he is the only "rock" artist I listen to and is by far my favorite songwriter. His arrangements and melodies are fantastic, and he can actually sing!

He has written an opera and is working on releasing his second opera soon!

He definitely has a lot of classical influence in him, I love everything he does!

Discuss.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I never followed him closely but whenever I heard Rufus Wainwright III on the radio I liked it.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Casebearer said:


> I never followed him closely but whenever I heard Rufus Wainwright III on the radio I liked it.


Definitely a favorite of mine.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

I prefer his father's music. He seems far too humourless for my taste. If you're looking at his particular style then Jeff Buckley and his father Tim, are far superior IMO. I should have mentioned that I do have all of Rufus's albums as there was a time a few years back when I was quite taken with him but I have cooled off in that respect. That's not to say that I don't stick Want Two on from time to time and he does figure in my playlists.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Barbebleu said:


> I prefer his father's music. He seems far too humourless for my taste. If you're looking at his particular style then Jeff Buckley and his father Tim, are far superior IMO. I should have mentioned that I do have all of Rufus's albums as there was a time a few years back when I was quite taken with him but I have cooled off in that respect. That's not to say that I don't stick Want Two on from time to time and he does figure in my playlists.


His father has a lot of humor in his music, based on the little I've heard. But humor isn't typically in music, perhaps you are just comparing him too much to his father.

I don't enjoy Buckley nearly as much as Rufus.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Captainnumber36 said:


> His father has a lot of humor in his music, based on the little I've heard. But humor isn't typically in music, perhaps you are just comparing him too much to his father.
> 
> I don't enjoy Buckley nearly as much as Rufus.


I don't compare Rufus to Loudon at all. Chalk and cheese musically.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I haven't listened to Rufus, but I have many Loudon albums including the one with the song Rufus Is A Tit Man... sucking on his mama's gland. Of course this was written when Rufus was an infant. It's not an ode to incest.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Casebearer said:


> I never followed him closely but whenever I heard Rufus Wainwright III on the radio I liked it.


I meant Loundon Wainwright III. Don't know Rufus really. Sorry for my mistake.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
I bought this opera last year, only played it once.

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/w/269041/Rufus-Wainwright-Prima-Donna

But I do like his non classical music.
Bit sad now and then.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Barbebleu said:


> I prefer his father's music. He seems far too humourless for my taste. If you're looking at his particular style then Jeff Buckley and his father Tim, are far superior IMO. I should have mentioned that I do have all of Rufus's albums as there was a time a few years back when I was quite taken with him but I have cooled off in that respect. That's not to say that I don't stick Want Two on from time to time and he does figure in my playlists.


Tim Buckley is definitely underrated. Happy Sad is one of my favourites


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

This song is genius:


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

starthrower said:


> I haven't listened to Rufus, but I have many Loudon albums including the one with the song Rufus Is A Tit Man... sucking on his mama's gland. Of course this was written when Rufus was an infant. It's not an ode to incest.


I have always assumed the McGarigle's song First Born Son was about him? There a fine legacy already.

I have one of his albums and just find his voice tiring after a few tracks, Like the songs though.


----------



## David OByrne (Dec 1, 2016)

I personally prefer his sister's music but that's probably just me


----------

